# 2016 Mosquito Madness XI - REGISTRATION OPENS 10/3/15



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/16MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

Begins online 10/3 at 12:01am

$10k to first - 21 MORE CHECKS!!!! 12 Checks over $1000! $500 ball draw day2! Pure Madness...

Last year filled in 12 hours- figuring this one even faster !? Our social media awareness has grown since...could be madenning Don't delay...

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Fins up...first three hours and past 80 rounding into final flight! Note I will be with the KSU bass team rockn' the homecoming parade in the rain - MMXI registration will suspend at 9:30 and re-open at 2:00pm if needed.


----------

